# angels besides severums



## champb21 (Jun 27, 2006)

what is a nice angel to get and wht usually the price im getting a 55 gal so how many hsould i put in there to pair off or how many pairs cna go in there? also should the tank be planted? what kind of substrate should be used? i got htis naturemix it has bloodworms,glassworms,brineshrimp,and mosquito larve is tht a good food for angels as regularly or a treat? thx for help.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Once they pair off, You can have 2 pair if you divide the tank. One if you don't. Angels are carnivores, so those shoud be good foods, but I have heard horror stories about intestininal trouble caused by overfeeding of worms to angels. I didn't believe them until I lost a breeder after feeding frozen blood worms, she swam funny and didn't eat for days until she died. Feed a good quality flake or pellet and save the rest for treats and take care to keep the particle size down, maybe chop up big worms.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Angels love to spawn on swordplants, but don't require a planted tank or gravel. Keep the water clean and the temperature around 80.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I mean only 2 pairs. If you keep angels and severum in the same tank, you can have a pair of each, but you need a divider.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

champb21 said:


> what is a nice angel to get and wht usually the price im getting a 55 gal so how many hsould i put in there to pair off or how many pairs cna go in there?


All variants of scalare angelfish are basically the same. It's up to you to choose which variant you'd like. Price tags depends on your lfs.
It's better to buy a shoal of young angelfish and raise them. Then allow them to pair off naturally. You may sell the extras to your lfs. Another thing: Don't buy pairs of angelfish in your lfs as angels prefer to choose their own partners rather than letting a human be the one to choose which one they should pair up.
Live foods tend to stimulate spawning however vary the menu rather than sticking on the same food to avoid digestive troubles. Flakes and other dried foods mixed with frozen and live ones should be ok.
Good luck.


----------



## unclerick666 (Jan 27, 2006)

FEED THAT ONLY AS A TREAT, AND SOAK IT FIRST, PREFERABLE IN SOME FISH VITAMINSOR TANK WATER/NOT TAP WATER!

I'VE KEPT AS MANY AS 18 ANGELS IN A 55GAL WITHOUT PROBLEMS!

ANGELS WILL LAY EGGS ON ANYTHING, EVEN YOUR HEATER!

p.s. IF YOU WANT THE BEST FOOD, JUST WIN ONE OF MY AUCTIONS HERE EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT.

DO A GOOGLE SEARCH FOR ANGEL FISH THAN CLICK IMAGES.....FIND SOME YOU LIKE.

ALL THE BEST........................UNCLE


----------



## unclerick666 (Jan 27, 2006)

p.p.s. BEFORE YOU BUY ANY FISH YOU MUST CYCLE YOUR TANK!
THIS CAN TAKE 4-6 WEEKS! GOOGLE IS YOUR FRIEND!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

unclerick666 said:


> p.s. IF YOU WANT THE BEST FOOD, JUST WIN ONE OF MY AUCTIONS HERE EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT.
> 
> ALL THE BEST........................UNCLE


And the Blatant plug of the year award goes to....UNCLE




Anyway, You can keep a few pair of angels in a 55 but beware im not sure if a pair of severums, which get quite a bit larger, would be aggresive towards them. I think it depends on the individual, and severums are typical cichlids in personality.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Mixing severums and angels is pretty much possible as long as they don't reach the breeding stage in which they'll start to lock themselves into a battle for territories.
Severums in the wild are known for stalking for fry so if the angels managed to raise the fry, don't expect to see many of them surviving if you plan to leave the fry alone in the main tank.


----------

